# Eindhoven Spring 2013, 1 - 2 June.



## hcfong (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello,

I'm planning on organising a competition again in Eindhoven, The Netherlands on 1 and 2 June. I'm planning on having 2x2 - 7x7, 3BLD, Multi-BLD, Pyra, Megaminx, Square-1, Clock and FMC. So pretty much all events except feet and big blinds. Although I will try to include big blinds if it's possible. 

To find out if people are interested, please answer the poll. 

Thanks!

Edit: It's announced now. You can register at here


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 19, 2013)

Eindhoven is two and half hour drive for me. Just a tad bit too far. I would love to do a WCA comp. closer to home.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 19, 2013)

Eindhoven is about four hours by train for me, which is not too far 
I'm interested, although I can't 100% guarantee you that I willl be available on that WE.


----------



## Geert (Jan 19, 2013)

I would attend, only a 40min drive for me


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 19, 2013)

Get the big BLD's on the schedule and I'm in


----------



## Goosly (Jan 19, 2013)

That's the start of exams for me, so no


----------



## hcfong (Jan 19, 2013)

OK, big blinds are on! Well, at least 4BLD.


----------



## Cubinguy (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm In!


----------



## guusrs (Jan 19, 2013)

When FMC I'd like to compete!


----------



## hcfong (Feb 17, 2013)

It's officially announced! You can register here:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EindhovenSpring2013


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm SO going to be there again 

What is the fee for guests Hwee-Chong? I don't know if my guest will be ready to participate yet, although he is up to the last layer now so maybe if I nudge him a bit lol

But anyway.. yeah.. I would like to know the guest fee


----------



## hcfong (Feb 18, 2013)

Guest fee? What's that?

I don't do guest fees, but of course, if your guest wants to make a contribution, he's welcome to do so


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

Ah good, I will let him know


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 18, 2013)

I am tempted to go. I like FMC and normal 3 X 3. Too bad these are on different days..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 18, 2013)

You could ask Hwee-Chong for a sleeping place? Saves you a trip?

I mean you could stay here as well, need to get a cot in but yeah. It is still an hour's drive to the venue then one way.


----------



## hcfong (Feb 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I am tempted to go. I like FMC and normal 3 X 3. Too bad these are on different days..



You're welcome to stay at my place if that helps.


----------



## guusrs (Feb 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I am tempted to go. I like FMC and normal 3 X 3. Too bad these are on different days..


I'll join you on FMC!


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 18, 2013)

Registered


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 18, 2013)

Good time for me, will have to think about it, I honestly am not sure if I can afford it though.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

Fewest moves that is.. right? Always looked interesting to me.

Marcel can you explain that one to me in Jip and Janneke taal sometime through PM?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2013)

hcfong said:


> You're welcome to stay at my place if that helps.


Thanks for the offer. I will think about it. Will have to discuss with my wife if I can take a complete weekend off 


Kattenvriendin said:


> Fewest moves that is.. right? Always looked interesting to me.
> 
> Marcel can you explain that one to me in Jip and Janneke taal sometime through PM?



Did it. Hope you will also look into FMC now.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

My main focus will remain that 3x3 though, but I will see about looking up the rules on the WCA site.


----------



## hcfong (May 7, 2013)

With just a month to go to the competition, it's time to give this thread a bump and give a quick update.

Currently 44 people are registered. There is space for 60 competitors.

Unfortunately, there is no space left to sleep at my flat.

You can register here.


----------



## hcfong (May 24, 2013)

Final bump before the competition next week.

Registration closes Wednesday 29 May at 6 pm. (Netherlands time). There are still places.

Live results on http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=156

I've opened a Twitter account for the competition, for the competitors to provide a running commentary of the competition. You can follow it on http://twitter.com/EindhovenSpring


----------



## guusrs (Jun 1, 2013)

pfff FMC scramble was very hard with 11 "bad" pairs: D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' R U L' D2 F' U B U' L2 B' U
Winner: Guus 29 moves
2nd : Hippolyte+Guus  33 moves


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations Guus! The scramble has an easy cross though.. I had 31 moves leaving 3 edges and two corners in 5 minutes. Too bad you are not competing tomorrow..


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2013)

guusrs said:


> pfff FMC scramble was very hard with 11 "bad" pairs: D' U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' R U L' D2 F' U B U' L2 B' U
> Winner: Guus 29 moves
> 2nd : Hippolyte+Guus  33 moves



A very lousy scramble indeed 
I had to settle for a for a 35 HTM just seconds before time ran out but probably made a notation error...


----------



## hcfong (Jun 2, 2013)

Before people are getting excited, there was no 12.00 seconds 4x4 WR,


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 2, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Before people are getting excited, there was no 12.00 seconds 4x4 WR,


LOL


----------



## Ollie (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats Francisco to his official sub-30 3BLD and CR  It would've been a shame for it to go unnoticed


----------



## hcfong (Jun 2, 2013)

I just wanted to say thank you to everybody who at Eindhoven Spring 2013 for making the competition a success. Special thanks to Ton for being the Delegate, Ron and Hanneke for helping out with score entry and keeping things running, and everybody who helped out with scrambling and judging. It was a good weekend with some really good times. Mats managed to get an all sub-9s average in the second round 3x3 and an all sub 10s in the final. I'm not sure anyone has managed that before, let alone 2 in one competition. You know what, I'll ask on the WCA stats thread. Sadly, there was no 4.40, so we still have wait for the ruling on the 4.41. O yeah, before I forget, Francisco Javier Lemes Saez from Chlle got a South American Record in 3x3 blindfolded with a best time of 28.43.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you hcfong for all the work you did and do! Much appreciated 

I loved this event, and once again it was great!


----------



## Geert (Jun 3, 2013)

very nice competition, and great venue!


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes thanks hcfong, I really appreciate the work you guys (Ton, Ron and Hanneke) put in. Looking forward to next competition.


----------



## Ton (Jun 3, 2013)

In this competition we had 10 new cubers , 6 of them in the age 10-12 , 9 new dutch cubers, so cubing is still growing in the Netherlands as in so many other countries
But this is the first time in a long while with 10 new cubers. The last competition in Belgium I saw the same.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2013)

There were some golden Oldies as well, like you me and TMOY


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 3, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> There were some golden Oldies as well, like you me and TMOY



How dare you not mention the 1982 runner up!


----------



## Geert (Jun 3, 2013)

hahaha I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> How dare you not mention the 1982 runner up!


He was barely there. Just doing FMC on Saturday morning (and still puzzling until after lunch) and then he gave up with a big sigh (my imagination) and went home (fact)


----------

